# Berkeley Fall 2011 - Saturday, December 3, 2011



## Vincents (Oct 7, 2011)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleyfall2011/

Look! Magic! And Master Magic! And 7x7! At Berkeley!


----------



## Vincents (Oct 7, 2011)

Registration has been opened.


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

Noooo too far away from Idaho 

That's an interesting line-up of events... but why is there no 4x4 or 5x5? Did you just not want to hold it, or was there not enough time because you wanted to do different events also?


----------



## Riley (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for changing the date (even though I didn't ask), otherwise I wouldn't have been able to make Stanford or Berkeley this fall!


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay sounds good more time to practice 7x7 and wait til my new magic comes in.


----------



## Vincents (Oct 8, 2011)

ianography said:


> Noooo too far away from Idaho
> 
> That's an interesting line-up of events... but why is there no 4x4 or 5x5? Did you just not want to hold it, or was there not enough time because you wanted to do different events also?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...nouncing-the-2011-2012-Berkeley-Octodecathlon!

We'll be running all the other ones over the year; 4x4,5x5, and Megaminx were a group.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 9, 2011)

It's on a parade day. Balls.
Sorry guys, count me out of this one =/


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It's on a parade day. Balls.
> Sorry guys, count me out of this one =/


 
That sucks, I guess we don't get to meet


----------



## Riley (Oct 10, 2011)

What are the cutoff times?


----------



## Vincents (Oct 12, 2011)

Riley said:


> What are the cutoff times?


 
I'll figure those out after my midterm in 11.5 hours...

Should be pretty similar to past ones, though I will have to consult with Chris Bird re: 7x7 cutoffs.


----------



## Vincents (Oct 12, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It's on a parade day. Balls.
> Sorry guys, count me out of this one =/



What's a parade day?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 16, 2011)

Vincents said:


> What's a parade day?


 
I'm in my high school's marching band, and we're marching in a parade that day.
If it so happens that time does not permit the band to learning a march (in addition to a field show, pep band, and symphonic music), we could back out. We did last year xD (And that march last year was HARD >_<").
So basically, I prob won't be attending the comp.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm coming. And I demand 8 rounds of 5x5.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish I could go, but I cant...


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can someone familiar with the area recommend a cheap place to stay near the venue?


----------



## Vincents (Nov 26, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Can someone familiar with the area recommend a cheap place to stay near the venue?


 
Devin's lounge.


----------



## Vincents (Nov 26, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Devin's lounge.


 
Also:

- Jeremy's apartment
- Vincent's apartment
- Steven's apartment
- Chia-wei's dorm room
- Skyler's apartment
- Reese's apartment
- Andrew's apartment
..etc etc.

Of course, I would recommend asking for permission first. A bribe usually helps.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 26, 2011)

I miss the Bay Area...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 26, 2011)

deathbypapercutz said:


> I miss the Bay Area...


Come visit!


----------



## Riley (Nov 26, 2011)

How many will be in 3x3 Final? Or is it by a certain time?

Goals:
3x3: Sub 16, hopefully sub 15
OH: Sub 45
BLD: Sub 7:30
Rubiks Magic: Sub 1.8
Master Magic: Sub 4.5
MBLD: 2/2, don't care about time


----------



## Vincents (Nov 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> How many will be in 3x3 Final? Or is it by a certain time?
> 
> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub 16, hopefully sub 15
> ...


 
I'm not in charge this time, so I can't comment... but I'd never taken less than 8 for 3x3 Finals, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 2, 2011)

Goals for tomorrow:
3x3: Sub-16 Average
Sub-14 Single
7x7: Sub 6:30 Average
Sub-6 Single

Bringing another Davis cuber. =D


----------

